# Vintage bicycle swap Sunday October 22 Wentzville, Mo.



## rollfaster (Aug 28, 2017)

looking forward to this, we anticipate it to be bigger and better that last year.


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 28, 2017)

Can you post pix of last years show?


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 28, 2017)

Here's a few. That was still early in the day.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 6, 2017)

@The Professor @Dan Shabel @Wildcat @67Ramshorn


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 15, 2017)

next sunday!!


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 22, 2017)

Well crap! Many of us were there early and started setting up, but Mother Nature brought down her wrath of wet and ruined our swap. My shoes and pants are still soaking wet. Most of the guys started packing up parts after the terrential rain started in. So much for that.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 23, 2017)

Damn that sucks Rob. Even though we had a great show last year in Charlotte we've moved totally indoors this year. For some reason though I always like the outdoor venues more than I do inside. Of course if Mother Nature decides to do her thing then things can get rough. Spring MLC usually always has some adverse weather of some kind but everyone makes the best of it and it doesn't seem to slow things down too much though. Better luck next time. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 23, 2017)

Thanks Shawn. Yeah we were pretty bummed, it was terrential downpours after we got set up, and the radar was showing any improvement. We’re exploring a few indoor venues so hopefully we can resume our swap. We are having a tailgate sale at our season end BBQ/Ride un two weeks, but that’s just between our group really. We need a REAL swap.


----------

